# continuous spotting



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

Hi ladies, I'm looking for insight... I had a period end of last month... then it went to light spotting..stopped a few days...started spotting again, spotting picked up and went to a period again, now is back to spotting again... so far I've been bleeding for 3weeks now. OB gave me progesterone pills to take for a week. Haven't started them yet. Anyone have any ideas what's going on? (I had a miscarriage/d&c 4mos ago - normal cycles for 3mos & stopped nursing 2mos ago) I was supposed to be ovulating last week and ttc, but was bleeding.


----------



## kbhlmh (Nov 6, 2008)

*Not sure what is going on in your case but you may want to try taking FertilAid or Fertility Blend to help regulate your hormones.*


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

thanks, I'm planning to take the oral predisone tonight (and then for 6more days). Has anyone taken oral predisone?


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Not exactly the same. But I spotted almost an entire cycle after a failed IVf cycle. My hormones were very much screwed up. Maybe in your case hormones are also out of sorts a bit from the MC and from weaning?
Why are you taking Prednisone? I took it once for a week to suppress my immunesystem during IVF, so that my body would not expell the embryo's too easy.

Carma

ETA: Oh, you meant progesterone. Yes I also took that to strengthen the luteal phase. Doc. told me to vaginally insert the oral pill though (light yellow egg like pills?) to optimize the working, it's then closer to where it needs to be. You can also use progesterone to restart your cycle. When you stop the progesterone you start to bleed and hopefully a good new cycle starts.


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

carma: thank you so much for responding, I felt like I was the only one to ever have this spotting issue. Sorry for mistakingly saying "prednisone" in the second post... I've been through a crazy few months. In Nov. I had a severe allergic reaction and was put on "prednisone"... I guess that was on my mind, when I was writing about the OB giving me "progesterone."
However, may be worth mentioning as, I've heard steroids can mess with your cycle as well. I actually haven't taken the progesterone yet, b/c the spotting stopped, for 2 days... then it started again, but it started when it was supposed to be my next period. So I'm waiting to see if in a few days it stops. If not, I guess I'll take it, to start a normal period and hopefully get pregnant after all this. I'm tired of bleeding.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Mammabunny, I can understand you are tired of this. Also sorry to hear about the MC














s: I thought they broke me with the IVF, that they damaged my ovaries or so, that that's why I was spotting for so long. It sucks to bleed for so long.
Some good news though. The cycle right after the spotting cycle, so 2 cycles after the failed IVF I got pregnant naturally. Hope is not lost. Our bodies are amazing.

Carma


----------

